# OMG...... can you believe this?



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

"Push-fit connections are also finding a home in new construction, especially on the commercial side where step-and-repeat floor plans offers opportunities for huge time efficiencies. For example, all the guest rooms in four Hampton Inn hotels in the Kansas City market were recently plumbed using push-fit fittings."

Entire article: http://www.reevesjournal.com/CDA/Articles/Feature_Article/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000623915


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> "Push-fit connections are also finding a home in new construction, especially on the commercial side where step-and-repeat floor plans offers opportunities for huge time efficiencies. For example, all the guest rooms in four Hampton Inn hotels in the Kansas City market were recently plumbed using push-fit fittings."
> 
> Entire article: http://www.reevesjournal.com/CDA/Articles/Feature_Article/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000623915


 OH my OH mY!!!! Looks like the repair business will be alive and strong in the future!!! I'll use a sharkbite but only on an old system where the sharkbite is better than the pipe i'm connecting to for a repair. Such as cpvc and bad copper. I'm curious to see how the SB's hold up over time. I predict failures in 10-15 years on properly installed fittings. The "o" rings are gonna dry out and then any movement is gonna make them leak. More work for me!:laughing:. Thanks for posting that Iron...good to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Makes me feel like singing a song!!!

Were in the money were in the money dum dee dum dee dum:yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe the supply stops were push fit. I just cant see doing a whole hotel in push fit.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Maybe the supply stops were push fit. I just cant see doing a whole hotel in push fit.



Maybe but I don't think so. The paragraph in the article was talking about "step & repeat floor plans" meaning the entire job. I think I've only used one sharkbite coupling in the past for a muddy crawl space repair. I carry a couple on the van for such a job. But to use them for new construction, come on!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We will be telling customers on the phone in the future...."Yes maam,I found your leak....looks like you have been the victim of a sharkbite attack......multiple sharkbites and its fatal this time" REPIPE=BIG MONEY=ME:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

10 to 15 years may be a good guess. Im wondering about the o-ring and chlorinated water. I dont know if the rubber in the o-ring has a natural drying chemical life like plasticizers. But the part exposed to higher chlorine is going to weaken the rubber, make it inky and who knows. I still like them.
The rubber is EPDM, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPDM_rubber but I dont know what that means with regard to 10 to 15 years.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.cstvulcan.com/pdfs/effects_of_chlorination_rubber_liners.pdf

They are talking about epdm liners.

At a constant concentration of 0.2 mg/l of chlorine, approximately 0.1mm of​membrane thickness will depolymerise over 5 year period.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> http://www.cstvulcan.com/pdfs/effects_of_chlorination_rubber_liners.pdf
> 
> They are talking about epdm liners.
> 
> ...


I thought I read the sharkbite rubber oring was epdm on the cashacme site.. correct me if thats wrong because the info you provided on chlorine is more alarming than I realised.

Yes it is epdm I checked.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I thought I read the sharkbite rubber oring was epdm on the cashacme site.. correct me if thats wrong because the info you provided on chlorine is more alarming than I realised.
> 
> Yes it is epdm I checked.



If that's the case then we're going to be busy!:thumbup:


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hell Yea money money money from all the lazy pricks I am afraid to see what happens in the next 2 yrs as that will be about the 5 year period since they really made there mark around here


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

rickmccarthy said:


> Hell Yea money money money from all the lazy pricks I am afraid to see what happens in the next 2 yrs as that will be about the 5 year period since they really made there mark around here


( calm music in background) I casually noticed that you characterized the users of an approved fitting in the most disparaging terminology--since these fittings have not been on the market long enough to make any definitive conclusions you have opened yourself up for criticism and are formally indicted as a fitting bigot. Those who fit this profile often in delerium go on and on about the merits of copper and the utter apocolyptic use of pex. This behavior pattern unchecked may bleed off into your daily efforts causing leaks and customers unwilling to pay. Dont say I didnt warn you.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Have some weird feeling that the author might be biased. 

_Heath Sharp is the chief operating officer for Cash Acme, the Cullman, Ala.-based supplier of the SharkBite Connection System, as well as pressure regulating valves, relief valves, backflow prevention devices and other products for the professional contractor. Visit the company on the Web at www.cashacme.com. _


----------

